# Just wanted to brag on my boys



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

It's lambing season, and I have 2 Maremma's youths in training.
My boys completely amaze me even at 4 months old.

I had a little lamb that misplaced it's momma...and was chasing another ewe. The ewe kept avoiding the lamb and pushing it out of the way. The lambs mom finally pulled her head out of the fresh grass and came bellowing for her lamb. Before she could reach the lamb, one of my Maremma boys came over and blocked the lamb from the wrong ewe and guided it towards it's momma. I had a camera in my hand and was so amazed of their natural instinct that I forgot to take a pitcure...LOL


I cannot believe how smart they are at such a young age.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Good dog!


----------

